# Epic Dreadnaught 6-Cell 3000mAh/charger



## chrisbcrunch (Jun 17, 2005)

hi i am geting my team associated rc10t4 soon and i was wondering if these are good batteries and charger for it?

1.Epic Dreadnaught 6-Cell 3000mAh 
2.Hobbico 900 AC/DC Auto-Charger


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

I would only maybe change the charger the batteries are great for bashing and just having fun, another battery source would be the Epic Sport 3000 stick pack I used those a few years back and raced off road with them in a B3 and had good luck with them. Good luck in your adventures and you will love the T4 great truck. Make sure to get 3-4 packs though for max fun time, LOL.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Please do not post the same message in many different forums. One forum is enough. I have deleted the other messages.


----------

